# Bear Mountain Mud Run



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Couple vids and some pics from today's run

P1020721-1.flv video by Gixxer750 - Photobucket
P1020722-1.flv video by Gixxer750 - Photobucket
P1020723-1.flv video by Gixxer750 - Photobucket
P1020734-1.flv video by Gixxer750 - Photobucket
P1020742-1.flv video by Gixxer750 - Photobucket
P1020745-1.flv video by Gixxer750 - Photobucket


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Notice the Can-Am Rider trying to hump my Brute while I look for my Contact Lens


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man that mud look chocolatey!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks like a nice lil mucky hole to play in


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

canada's got the blackest mud i've ever seen


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: Now _THAT_ is a sloppy mudhole!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

We had a great time there, was nice and warm too so made it that much more enjoyable.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> man that mud look chocolatey!


 
Exactly what I was thinkin' I don't believe I've ever seen mud that color!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Ahhh... finally they get to see the bottomless Maritime tundra!!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Be lots more to come May long weekend is the bike run for a lot of ATV'ers lots of good mud pics to come )


----------

